# How many Facebook friend requests have you got pending?



## editor (Nov 15, 2011)

72 at the last count for me.

I don't like to rush these things and if I can't work out who they are immediately, then I just bung them into 'pending' for a later review.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2011)

none. i get them out of my in tray and into my out tray as soon as i can, and whether i accept them depends on their merits.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2011)

I am very impressed with how many people the editor has wanting to be his friend and I commend this thread.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 16, 2011)

None, is this a IhavemorefriendsthanyoudoHA thread?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 16, 2011)

editor said:


> 72 at the last count for me


ha! you utter narcissist 

can i like your hand please sir?

or even lick it?


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 16, 2011)

None, though I only use FB to troll, Anthony Small recently accepted me which i considered a win. (ex boxer now muslim extremist, is he).


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2011)

Also, this thread is in an inappropriate sub-forum.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 16, 2011)

i have no friends btw


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 16, 2011)

I occasionally get one or two, but I do have on my FB profile "I don't actually use FB you know".


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 16, 2011)

73.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2011)

2 visible ones and 3 invisible ones.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 16, 2011)

I've got none.  Did have one sat there for about a month in september-ish, who turned out to be an urb with a fake name (not that I know any one heres real name, but having hardly any urbs in my friend list I was a bit unsure who he might be - felt rude to ask, for some reason...).  Only had a few randoms add me, and normally just accept and then later delete if they bore/spam/piss me off.  Not too worried about who might see my FB, it's pretty sanitised...

On a (barely) related note, got this posted on a link I put up today; "you should get a prize for good use of facebook. Your links are always worth a butchers".  Mostly they come by picking the cream of the crop from the Bandwidthz thread, so thought urban may appreciate...


----------



## Greebo (Nov 16, 2011)

On my fake facebook, fuck knows, haven't checked it recently.  Haven't got a real FB account.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 16, 2011)

74 and counting


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 16, 2011)

More pertinently - how many actual, real life friend requests has anyone got?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2011)

36 makes - makes me 50% as popular as editor


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 16, 2011)

How do you check pending friend requests ?


----------



## weltweit (Nov 16, 2011)

So is this thread just for people to boast on?

Rather like the 500 likes thread on here was.

For the record zero people are trying to befriend me on FaceBook.

Of that I am quite proud!


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 16, 2011)

@RDrew

If you don't already know, it means no-one wants to be your mate 

((((RaverDrew))))


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 16, 2011)

weltweit said:


> For the record zero people are trying to befriend me on FaceBook.



There's a lesson in there somewhere


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 16, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> How do you check pending friend requests ?


Click on the Friends icon (it's next to Facebook on the top left)
Click feel all friend requests
Click see hidden requests

Basically you have to confirm twice not to be someone's friend! If you just click no they end up in pending/hidden requests


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2011)

1 as I'm using a fake name


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ha! you utter narcissist
> 
> can i like your hand please sir?
> 
> or even lick it?


Ugh! get away from me! I have it on very good authority from this very board that hand licking is for Beano-reader fiddlers.

*shudder


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I've got none. Did have one sat there for about a month in september-ish, who turned out to be an urb with a fake name (not that I know any one heres real name, but having hardly any urbs in my friend list I was a bit unsure who he might be - felt rude to ask, for some reason...).


Some previous, rather worrying, problems with fake urbs have made me extra cautious these days.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh wow I just discovered some requests I didn't even know I'd received 

I can haz new friendz


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ha! you utter narcissist
> 
> can i like your hand please sir?
> 
> or even lick it?


hows about that then guys and dolls


----------



## teuchter (Nov 16, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Click feel all friend requests


----------



## elfman (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm hoping it's a lot because I've not checked it in about 6 weeks. I've got a feeling that there might be none though, then I will feel sad as it will show nobody loves me


----------



## pianissimo (Nov 16, 2011)

2, but I'm not even on Facebook.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 16, 2011)

woot!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2011)

Dunno


----------



## Ranu (Nov 16, 2011)

Is this the appropriate thread to reveal I started a fake Facebook account in order to get a discount on a large pizza?


----------



## girasol (Nov 16, 2011)

editor said:


> 72 at the last count for me.
> 
> I don't like to rush these things and if I can't work out who they are immediately, then I just bung them into 'pending' for a later review.



yeah me too (like to be sure), except I've only got one pending


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 16, 2011)

One. Some ne'er-do-well with a made up name and meaningless profile pic. I appear to have a growing number of mutual friends with this "character", but I no longer trust that as a reliable means of determining whether they're genuine or not. It only takes a couple of people to blindly accept a friend request and start the ball rolling, then as more people rely on the mutual friends bit, more get sucked in - next thing you know, you've got 100 mutual friends with some total nutjob, none of whom actually know who it is!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Nov 16, 2011)

2 on my bogey account - (both are old men that I not know or met).

1 on my real account - guy I went to school with.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Nov 16, 2011)

2. I usually add or reject people straight away. A couple of students from my course sent requests, but they're resitting parts of it and it's bad form to have them accepted as friends until they complete the course, so i'll accept them then.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2011)

Zero. If I don't already know you and consider you a friend, you're not coming in.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Zero. If I don't already know you and consider you a friend, you're not coming in.


My problem is that I've rather messed up my facebook account as it sits halfway between being a personal one and one for offline/bands/brixton stuff and I cant decide which it should be. I need to start agian really, but facebook winds me up so I can't be arsed.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2011)

I've had 5 in the past week. Rejected 2 in, had to keep one because he's the boyfreind of one of my bessies (even though he's got BNP listed under his polictical persuasion ) and was more than happy to accept the other 2 because they HAWT!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

None, I sort them pretty much as soon as I get them.


----------



## Corax (Nov 16, 2011)

What's a face-book?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 16, 2011)

editor said:


> 72 at the last count for me.
> 
> I don't like to rush these things and if I can't work out who they are immediately, then I just bung them into 'pending' for a later review.


I used to do that, but then realise people in pending still appeared in your feed and so possibly vice-versa.
If i don't know them or have met them just delete the request is what I do, they can always "re-apply" if the need to feel like they have to.
Mostly I have acquaintances from work, and a lot of unsubscribing gets done, it's mostly because a lot of people don't bother with email so much anymore that I keep this as "yet another" way to keep in touch.


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2011)

30 I think, though I never decline them as it means they can just request you again. 

I've got 5 or so pending off people from here who I don't think I really know well enough, even though we have met and I know who they are.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 16, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Is this the appropriate thread to reveal I started a fake Facebook account in order to get a discount on a large pizza?


did you get the discount AND the large pizza?


----------



## Corax (Nov 16, 2011)

strung out said:


> I've got 5 or so pending off people from here who I don't think I really know well enough, even though we have met and I know who they are.


Tact lulz.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I've had 5 in the past week. Rejected 2 in, had to keep one because he's the boyfreind of one of my bessies (even though he's got BNP listed under his polictical persuasion )


you accepted it? why?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 16, 2011)

strung out said:


> 30 I think, though *I never decline them as it means they can just request you agai*n.
> 
> I've got 5 or so pending off people from here who I don't think I really know well enough, even though we have met and I know who they are.


maybe in ye olde days
now after you've refused them you can click on the handy "I don't kniow this person" link they provide to be forever rid of their annoying requests.


----------



## strung out (Nov 16, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> maybe in ye olde days
> now after you've refused them you can click on the handy "I don't kniow this person" link they provide to be forever rid of their annoying requests.


Ah cool, didn't know that. I expect I'll just keep them there to make me feel popular yet aloof though.


----------



## Ranu (Nov 16, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> did you get the discount AND the large pizza?



Yup.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 16, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Yup.


WINNAR!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 17, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you accepted it? why?



Because he's a good mates girlfriend and they're having a kid and I want to be supportive of her. He won't use his account so I won't see racist blam


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2011)

i'd ban the cunt myself.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 17, 2011)

Just checked. 34 but they're all people I don't know. Well maybe I do but the profile pics aren't of them, or of their feet, or they're using comedy names so I don't know who they are. To be honest I hardly use facebook these days because it's so user unfriendly now.


----------

